# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Should I Consider Melanotan II???

## LawMan018

I've always wanted to be tanner. I am able to tan, but it would take quite a while. I am a red head, but not so much. I'm kind of... blonde/red/brown, depends on how long I've been out in the sun, lol. I have freckles on my body as well. I'm 18 years old too. Will this stuff work to my benefit? I heard your freckles get darker which I wouldn't mind so much, as long as the res tof me gets noticeably darker. The reason I want to so much is because I would look so much bigger and ripped if you could see shadow on my body, but since I'm quite pale, you can't. Any suggestions on if I should take this or not? Plus, it has no "terrible side effects" and results will go away in a few months once ya stop (if you don't like it)... Right?

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Side effects are well noted.

the main one being the wicked hard ons you get

----------


## LawMan018

I know they are well noted, but not terrible (unless I didn't read that part). I mean, they don't make you penis shrivel up and fall off... Anyways... Should I consider taking it? Just to try it out? Beats skin cancer right?

----------


## steroid-peptides

> I know they are well noted, but not terrible (unless I didn't read that part). I mean, they don't make you penis shrivel up and fall off... Anyways... Should I consider taking it? Just to try it out? Beats skin cancer right?


It's been proven to be much more safe than tanning in the sun or in tanning beds.

----------


## LawMan018

Okay, but should I take it? I mean... WIll it affect me negatively at my age (18), like, steroids ? I just don't want it screwing up my body or anything like that.

----------


## LawMan018

Also again, I do have freckles (face, shoulders ,forearms) But not over entire body. Would I still get a "normal" tan? I just don't want my freckles to get darker and that's it...

----------


## SullCromwell

I've been using Melanotan 2 for about a year now. I had freckles, they darkened a tad, but the overall darkening of my skin made it almost impossible to tell.

I was a very noric white before and now in the summer I look almost italian. its incredible how this stuff can totally change your complexion. i get compliments constantly on it.

----------


## SullCromwell

id also say that if you're seriously considering using, i'd buy it here: www.melanocorp.com

they're about half the price of most of the other suppliers and they're the only one i could find that guarantees their product as US made and is willing to send lab reports.

its really important to know the purity and source of this stuff. alot of people are selling bunk chinese crap. i was ripped more than once by fly by night mt2 suppliers.

i can post some before/after pics of myself if anyone's interested

----------


## LawMan018

I'd like to see some pics

----------


## SullCromwell

ok, think i attached this correctly, not sure.

i can post to imageshak or something if this doesnt work

----------


## Thremix

Sh1t dude!! I'm gonna try this! I'm White as fvck!

----------


## LawMan018

That is amazing Sull, great job, lol. Yeh... Well, looks like I'm not gonna take it after all. The girlfriend's all po'd about it being an "injectable" and believes it to be too dangerous for me to do. Damnit, lol. No, I'm not whipped, she just doesn't want me to get hurt, and she doesn't care to hear the other side of the argument... Anyways... Think they'll ever develop a pill form of this?

----------


## SullCromwell

law,

yeah the shit is awesome, i just gotta find room in my limited students budget to stay on indefinitely- its pretty cheap though so i think i can do it

as far as pill form, ive heard the stuff cant be synthesized in the liver so no chance of that. word is they're developing an implant (birth control style) that would be a tiny sliver under the arm and keep you tan year round. it would be ideal but i think its way off in the future. for now im cool with the injections. after the loading phase its like one inject a week with a tiny insulin syringe and its sub-q. small price to pay to not be casper white like i normally am.

----------


## SuperChicken1

So, Sull...
You have been using it for a year... would you go voer the loading and maintenance you have used, including tanning in a bed or the sun?

Thanks!
SC1

----------


## SullCromwell

SC1-

I can tell you what I've done. I know dosing is weight specific so it might not be helpful to you. I'm 6'1 185 for the record.

During the loading phase I take 1-1.5mg a day for 25 days. By the third week I'm usually getting pretty dark. Sometimes I'll load for a little shorter or longer depending on how dark im getting.

After that I go into maintenance where I do 1mg every other day for the first week and then .5mg every third day for as long as I want to stay dark.

I can usually keep my tan even after the maintenance phase for a couple of months with no MT2 injections whatsoever.

I try to tan for about an hour a week during the winter at tanning beds and for a few hours a week in the summer out in the sun.

----------


## SuperChicken1

Good Info Sull!

Thank you very much!

SC1

----------


## clomid222

I have heard from some people that they got facial moles and blemishes from taking melanotan II. Is this true?

I really want to try it, but don't want any moles to form on my face.

----------


## SullCromwell

clomid-

a few of my moles darkened a little but I definitely didnt get any new ones.

Id give it a try if I were you. its pretty life changing.

----------


## MoneyAddyct

I've really been wanting to try it for a long time and I can get it for about $2.5/mg. The only thing holding me back has been the fact that I've read many reports that it causes new moles to pop up, especially on the face. I'm not prone to moles or freckles of any kind (I have maybe one freckle on my entire body), but I'm not sure the risk is worth it right now. I read one review where about 40 freckles popped up on this one dude's face. I'd be livid if that happened to me.

----------


## SullCromwell

Money-

thats a damn good price! however, id be careful, the people i know who've had extra freckles etc have all ordered cut rate mt2 from chinese labs that don't provide purity reports.

i have 3 other friends taking with me now and NONE of us has seen an extra mole. our supplier sells only US made stuff guaranteed to 99.5% purity and forwards the lab reports with the orders.

id really encourage you to try the stuff out, especially if you're getting quality stuff at that price.

----------


## MoneyAddyct

I've been using the same supplier for a long time for various other stuff. Top notch. I have no qualms about its purity. I was just hesitant because of some of the logs I've read on melanotan.org forums.

----------


## ripped_82

I just had a few questions about this stuff since I am about to order some. My biggest confusion how to mix this stuff. I read that after you mix it with Bac Water, it is only good for about 2 weeks. This is fine during the loading phase since you will go through the 10ml vial in 2 weeks, but how do you mix it during the maintenance phase (0.5mg e.o.d as example?) this would mean the mix would go way over the 2 week span

I read that some people simply put the amount of Bac Water they want to inject into the 10 mg of powder, but how does this mix properly?

Any help would be appreciated

----------


## IBdmfkr

I've been on it for 6months now, my second run with it.. I have a thread about it if you do a search.

Great stuff.
I shoot 1mg/wk now and tan 1-2times/wk. I'm darker than most people around me who have a darker complexion.

----------


## SullCromwell

lots of answers at melanotan.org

also know if you order from melanocorp.com, they'll walk you through all the mixing and answer any other questions

----------


## king6

I've heard that Melanotan II causes more freckels to appear. I have heard this from a number of people. Of course this could all be dose related.

----------


## IBdmfkr

It does make them appear a bit darker, but the skintone change makes it barely noticable.

----------


## SullCromwell

thats been my experience as well

----------


## king6

I forgot what the dosage was like, but I've heard people at higher doses had more side effects. I think melanotan II is still pretty effective at low doses.

----------


## Chad B

nobody knows what the long term affects can be. Like in 20 years from use you may get cancer or something.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yea, better not go outside tomorrow you may get cancer from the sun in 20yrs. Same with eating out since it's not hormone free organic meat in restaurants?

----------


## Chad B

> Yea, better not go outside tomorrow you may get cancer from the sun in 20yrs. Same with eating out since it's not hormone free organic meat in restaurants?


Good point.. :LOL:  

We are all going to be dead...midas well look good..  :Smilie:

----------


## Chad B

> Yea, better not go outside tomorrow you may get cancer from the sun in 20yrs. Same with eating out since it's not hormone free organic meat in restaurants?



been runing it for 6 months...

Any sides?

----------


## IBdmfkr

About 4months, I'm tan year around and I don't go out in the sun intentionally and hit the tanning bed once/wk if I remember to.

----------


## Chad B

> About 4months, I'm tan year around and I don't go out in the sun intentionally and hit the tanning bed once/wk if I remember to.


have you got any sides from it?

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yes, I'm tan and people constantly compliment me.. I can't take it anymore  :Frown: 

hmm.. facial hair is a tad bit darker and freckles but skintone is much darker so it's not noticable.
My normal color is pretty pale as I have a lot of german in me. So at first ppl kinda freaked out but now they're used to my color so they don't say much.

----------


## Chad B

> Yes, I'm tan and people constantly compliment me.. I can't take it anymore 
> 
> hmm.. facial hair is a tad bit darker and freckles but skintone is much darker so it's not noticable.
> My normal color is pretty pale as I have a lot of german in me. So at first ppl kinda freaked out but now they're used to my color so they don't say much.


me to german&russian in me

sounds good...I think I may try it...tierd of being pale.. :LOL:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Refer to my thread/log for dosing and when complete PM me for maintenance dosage needed.

After the initial load, it is fairly inexpensive.

Just a warning, your friends and family are going to kinda trip at first and ask you all kinds of questions about how you got so tan so quickly.. you'll completely change your skintone within 15-30days. It's pretty wild.

----------


## jcstruck

> ok, think i attached this correctly, not sure.
> 
> i can post to imageshak or something if this doesnt work


WTF , IV never seen anything like this .

----------


## jcstruck

Melanotan 2 + DECA & TEST EN , is this a good combination ? should i wait until im doon with the cycle

----------


## IBdmfkr

It doesnt affect your hormone levels so anabolics don't play a role in your melanotan use.

----------


## ASN

> Refer to my thread/log for dosing and when complete PM me for maintenance dosage needed.
> 
> After the initial load, it is fairly inexpensive.
> 
> Just a warning, your friends and family are going to kinda trip at first and ask you all kinds of questions about how you got so tan so quickly.. you'll completely change your skintone within 15-30days. It's pretty wild.



Great log btw, I**mfkr... I've heard great things from this peptide..

----------


## omni

So basically, I can get my pale arse out of the sun, drop the tanning cremes, drop the cialis, and save money by using Melanotan?

----------


## IBdmfkr

It didn't really give the effect cialis does, maybe others react differently but I didn't notice that side-effect.

----------


## LuckyDragon

> About 4months, I'm tan year around and I don't go out in the sun intentionally and hit the tanning bed once/wk if I remember to.


What kind of dosing did you take?


Cuz if you have to take 1mg a day for 30 days then take 2 or 3 a week thats a huge amount of cheese to spend for a tan. Is there any other alternate dosing routine to get tan and stay tan using a lesser amount. This is at about 94kgs.

----------


## spywizard

30mg that is 1mg per day..

200lb male, type 2 ( i think) don't quote me.. is 1.7mg day.. that's what i do, you will notice the effects quickly. you don't need to do the whole thing, but 30mg is a typical order..

----------


## IBdmfkr

Like Spy said, you'd do 1-2mg/day for 15-25days then go to 1mg/wk.

After the load it's fairly inexpensive.

----------


## BigJohnJPS

For example,
Load 1 week,
maintenance for 3 weeks.

Load one week, maintenance for 3 weeks.
etc.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience like this? I am trying to avoid all the questions from friends and family since I have never been tan. I was thinking that if I could get a little darker and maintain it for a month and then get a little darker and then maintain then I could get the tan over a 3 month time frame without raising a lot of eyebrows.

Anyone try something like this?

BigJohnJPS

----------


## denise

hi every1 am new to this so plz be patient haha
right i have read all the reviews and have came to the conclusion that i'm gonna have to try it and decide for myself.... which i will.... but have bno idea where to start no 1 really says where thry get there stuff from so can any1 help me i want to know where i can purchase it thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## wharton

> That is amazing Sull, great job, lol. Yeh... Well, looks like I'm not gonna take it after all. The girlfriend's all po'd about it being an "injectable" and believes it to be too dangerous for me to do. Damnit, lol. No, I'm not whipped, she just doesn't want me to get hurt, and she doesn't care to hear the other side of the argument... Anyways... Think they'll ever develop a pill form of this?


LoL your 18 and your listening to your girl friend who you will probably dump in the future anyway haha, sound Wipped to me, or you could wait until she dumps you that will harden you up a bit for your future relationships. haha :7up:

----------


## Receiver84

> Money-
> 
> thats a damn good price! however, id be careful, the people i know who've had extra freckles etc have all ordered cut rate mt2 from chinese labs that don't provide purity reports.
> 
> i have 3 other friends taking with me now and NONE of us has seen an extra mole. our supplier sells only US made stuff guaranteed to 99.5% purity and forwards the lab reports with the orders.
> 
> id really encourage you to try the stuff out, especially if you're getting quality stuff at that price.


I used a high quality source and got 5-7 new moles on my my face. It is on the verge of looking bad but seems to have stopped. My advice is that if you are at all afraid of having to deal with some moles on your face you best forget this stuff or be ready to have them removed because it is rare that you get reports of people NOT getting new moles. You are the lucky exception if you dont get moles.

----------


## goose

> I used a high quality source and got 5-7 new moles on my my face. It is on the verge of looking bad but seems to have stopped. My advice is that if you are at all afraid of having to deal with some moles on your face you best forget this stuff or be ready to have them removed because it is rare that you get reports of people NOT getting new moles. You are the lucky exception if you dont get moles.


Been on it for 10 days now (my first cycle) a lot of moles have appeared chest,back and shoulders.Been a bit lucky as those have been big ones not hitting my face,some small one on my face but its accessible for me at the moment,I hope this is the strong storm and stops.Its quite interesting and scary to ponder and think how far to push the side effects with the moles.

----------


## Choppers

1mg-2mg per day is a big dose. You can get similar effects from using half that amount and a gradual less obvious tan.

After a month of 1mg a day, the mere sniff of UV light and you'll be blacker than the Ace of Spades!

----------


## Cavallino

So if I ran a lower-dosed loading phase, would it help prevent moles?

I am extremely interested in going on an MT2 cycle, I'm ready to order, I'm just very nervous about moles on my face.

Worse case scenario, can the moles be removed by a dermotoligist without scarring?

----------


## tballz

The moles will get darker regardless of the dose. It may take longer at a smaller dose but the moles will still get darker.

Not sure about removal. Talk to a dermatologist about that.

You can discontinue use if it gets to be too much.

----------


## Mrich13

Super old thread but interested in this.

Does this get injected in the muscle??

I guess if I go for it im gonna do 1mg/day for 30 days and maybe 1mg e4d after that.

----------

